# Deveined shrimp to find green or orange 'stuff'...



## PFFchris

I often buy shrimp from J.P.'s when I'm in town. The last few times I've deveined the shrimp to find a strange colored matter inside the back along the digestive vein. Some of the shrimp have neon green and some neon orange 'stuff', others none at all. Initially my thoughts were of contaminated shrimp, then I looked around for more info and thought maybe its roe, but I'm still not certain.

Certainly many of you have seen the same matter in your local shrimp. Is there a simple biological answer? 

They all taste the same; how are you supposed to know if its harmful? :001_unsure:


----------



## tyler0421

Sounds like the same shit that is always in shrimp......


----------



## Orangebeach28

Best post ever


----------



## Instant Karma

Neon Green is from BP, neon Orange is from Exxon Valdez.


----------



## Deeplines

Instant Karma said:


> Neon Green is from BP, neon Orange is from Exxon Valdez.


Got to add, the ones you found with nothing in them are imported.


----------



## Boatjob1

PFFchris said:


> Is there a simple biological answer?


It's called; Brains........... Been squeezin the same stuff out since i was six,,,, that's 46 years in PFF years.....


----------



## sealark

Just give me a call and I will come get those nasty contaminated shrimp, 10 Lb. Minimum for pickup.:thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz

sealark said:


> Just give me a call and I will come get those nasty contaminated shrimp, 10 Lb. Minimum for pickup.:thumbup:


×2..lol


----------



## kanaka

One is male, the other is female and the ones with nothing in em are either spawned out or gay...............

Oh, and you know if they're harmful when something falls off of you.


----------



## Aquahollic

The pink is roe


----------



## tigerbait

Alll of that is roe. Wonderful stuff. Crackers and some cream cheese, YUM!


----------



## SHunter

Eggs are some times orange.


----------

